# Solved: itunes 10 not starting!!! have tried many solutions but nothing is helping.



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

hey guys
my itunes is not starting!!!
when i click the itunes icon cursor shows processing for 2-3 seconds but nothing happens after that.
i did disable some programs in msconfig-->startup few days back n since then i did not use it for a few days utill this problem came..but now they are also enabled but still itunes does not run.
when i turn ON the laptop ituneshelper.exe keeps running in the task manager and when i run itunes, 'AppleMobileDeviceHelper.exe' also shows up n stays there but not itunes and neither is the aplication turning up.
i have tried these solutions that i found by searching on the net:->
I closed all apple programs running from task manager before trying these steps wherever needed
-- i checked properties of itune shortcut on my desktop and there was Nothing in "Start IN" so i put "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes" there but this is also not helping.
-- stopped and restarted the Apple Mobile Device Service and started itunes again.Nothing happened..so turned it back ON.
-- disabled/enabled bonjor from services and started itunes again.
-- went to device manager and re-installed the USB and Portable device drivers (from program files) they were already updated.
-- created a .bat file with this code 

```
@echo off

net stop "Bonjour Service"

net stop "iPod Service"

net stop "Apple Mobile Device"

net start "Apple Mobile Device"

net start "Bonjour Service"

net start "iPod Service"

start "iTunes" "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunes.exe"
```
and run it from desktop with ADMIN, this also does not helps.

--installed-repaired-uninstalled-installed many times nothing helps.
--system restore does not helps either.(no restore point that can help)
i did not use itunes for couple of days and i also installed Microsofts Drivers for Xbox 360 accessory which aslo i have uninstalled.
I am using *win 7 home pre x64* and* itunes version is 10.4.0.80 its 64-bit version* downloaded from apple.com
my iphone is charging when plugged in but itunes does not opens up (As i had disabled autoplay long time back) and i dont know how to enable it now since i did it from outside of itunes (i dont remember from where i did that).
When i go to 'set default programs' itunes does not show up in list of iphone`s autoplay apps.
HELP!!


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

installed itunes 10.5.3.3. But that also does not open.
when i run it itunes shows up in the task manages for 2-3 seconds and goes away and itunes does not open.
I could really use some help here guys.


----------



## Qx1 (Jun 9, 2009)

GOT IT SOLVER GUYS 
but here is something that i tried it might help someone else.
the apple site`s itunes troubleshooting page helped me(to some extent)..
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1717

here is what i did:
i hold down shift and control and double clicked the itunes (this will run itunes in safe mode) a message came that itunes in safe mode and my visual theames r disabled something like that. I clicked continue but that also did not help in opening itune.
then i created a new user account (non admin or just a regular account) logged off from my admin account(which has this problem) and logged in the newely created account and itunes was running perfectly there.
i logged back in my account(admin) went to my computer made sure that hidden files and folders were visible-->went to 'PROGRAM DATA' below PROGRAM FILES-->Apple computer-->itunes--> deleted the 2 files 
Restarted my laptop and after that it worked!


----------

